# Should I install NOS?



## MobiusB14 (Nov 13, 2003)

I thing about installing NOS to my GA16 and wonder if my automatic transmission would hold?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Install nitrous if you have to, but not NOS!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

do you like your car?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i say do it....but u do realize that nitrous wears down engines pretty quickly? also u have to know the limits of your engine..especially since its an auto. I say if u want it, get it. I will be installing a 75shot on my auto GA pretty soon.....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> i say do it....but u do realize that nitrous wears down engines pretty quickly? also u have to know the limits of your engine..especially since its an auto. I say if u want it, get it. I will be installing a 75shot on my auto GA pretty soon.....


Ive always heard NOS (as in the brand) is pretty bad on an engine in terms of wear. Do you know how much wear it actually does?--Zac


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Ive always heard NOS (as in the brand) is pretty bad on an engine in terms of wear. Do you know how much wear it actually does?--Zac



there are better systems out there than the actual NOS brand...and as u may know, there are 2 types of nitrous, wet and dry. I'd be using a dry kit. technically, its a bit safer


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> there are better systems out there than the actual NOS brand...and as u may know, there are 2 types of nitrous, wet and dry. I'd be using a dry kit. technically, its a bit safer


Im not a nitrous expert so dont grill me if i am wrong but wet is mixed with actual fuel and dry is sprayed into manifold, rite?. I imagine NOS is just a boosted imagine because they paid FandF to act like it was the hard shite. Does a lower hp shot (I am guessing wet gives more of a boost than dry) of dry do much wear on an engine? And what is actually done to engine to wear it, just overall wear?


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

MobiusB14 said:


> I thing about installing NOS to my GA16 and wonder if my automatic transmission would hold?


Nitrous is to cars like cancer is to people


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

707Spec-V said:


> Nitrous is to cars like cancer is to people





not necessarily...the thing is people try to squeeze all the time with every chance they get, and depending on the application there is a certain amount of time u can leave the button pressed before u risk doing damage.....ive seen some engines last plenty long times on nitrous if treated right.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Im not a nitrous expert so dont grill me if i am wrong but wet is mixed with actual fuel and dry is sprayed into manifold, rite?. I imagine NOS is just a boosted imagine because they paid FandF to act like it was the hard shite. Does a lower hp shot (I am guessing wet gives more of a boost than dry) of dry do much wear on an engine? And what is actually done to engine to wear it, just overall wear?



NOS is just a brand that got popular for the wrong reasons.....mainly because their name are the abbreviations for nitrous oxide...kinda. 
Nitrous=N20 
NOS=nitrous oxyde system

nitrous in the car means that there is more oxygen availabe during combustion. So since there is more oxygen, u can inject more fuel...allowing the engine to produce more power....this holds true for wet applications

for dry...the nitrous vaporizes, it provides a significant cooling effect on the intake air, increasing air density, providing more air into the cylinders


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> nitrous in the car means that there is more oxygen availabe during combustion. So since there is more oxygen, u can inject more fuel...allowing the engine to produce more power....this holds true for wet applications
> 
> for dry...the nitrous vaporizes, it provides a significant cooling effect on the intake air, increasing air density, providing more air into the cylinders


That makes sense. So dry just gets on the manifold and cools the incomming air for compression. Since cool air is more dense then hot, more air can be compressed leading to more combustion. I would imagine that is a lot less harsh on an engine than the wet system.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I would imagine that is a lot less harsh on an engine than the wet system.



theoretically 

oh and on your question on what usually gets damaged on an engine...pistons, head gaskets, rings....etc...mostly caused by detonation


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I was guessing rings would probably be first thing damaged, maybe a broken seal or so. None the less, nitrous does sound like fun lol.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nitrous is fun when used properly and not overkill, and i know from friends, that kits with all percussions run like 6 or 7 hundred. for me, there are better things to keep constant hp to spend 700 dollars on.. but if you do get a NX kit, they are suppose to one of the best


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

a ZEXX kit or NoS kit isnt $700. and no, nitrous isnt always bad for an engine.
howstuffworks.com .. look up nitrous. nitrous works by sending nitrous oxide into your engine, under pressure (comrpession stroke) the nitrous oxide breaks down into nitrogen and oxygen, ... more exygen in your engine with gasoline = bigger explosion = more power. granted, its VERY unsafe to run a LOT of nitrous for extended periods of time, but if you're smart, build up your engine a little bit (or use a proven block like the SR20DE, the slightly smaller QG18DE, or the KA24DE) theres no reason why you should have any problems. personally, id never go above a 50shot, and NEVER use N2o on a QR25 block (newer SE-Rs/SpecVs), simply because the block is shit, open deck and pencil thin rods dont make for a good N2o boosted platform.

basically, do your homework. with small upgrades and basic precautions, you shouldnt have a problem. but i agree, there are better ways to spend your $$ first if you want performance. and, many local laws prohibit N2o. in Texas, i think you're considered carrying a bomb in the car if u have it. a lot of places, the valve CANT be open. in MA (my state) the valve has to be closed, and the feed line has to be disconnected. if its not, they arrest you, call for a tow truck, and have your car impounded. ... in a few states, N2o is banned completely from being used in a street legal car


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont even think you are allow to have it in PA, unless you have race tags or collector tags.. i heard somewhere they your car can get impounded if you have the Nitrous bottle in the bakc, but could be wrong. PA has a lotof stupid rules


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Its legal in Florida HEHE just cant be on. With the right set up it can be great. Jim Wolf makes a great set up and with the right mods can HAUL ASS. Theres a b13 with a GA that only had Intake header and exhaust , pair of slicks and nitrous He ran a 14.3...


----------

